# Vaginitis/yeast infections



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Just went to the GYN this morning for what I thought was a yeast infection. I first got it about a month ago and used Monistat 3, which burned like heck. It got a little better, but then got worse again. Well, the doctor took some swabs and said he saw NO yeast. He also saw two other things that bothered him. He saw NO bacteria (you are supposed to have it down there) and he saw NO white cells (which I should have had a lot of considering the amount of inflammation I have). So, he gave me a prescription for a steriod/yeast cream to try. He thinks I may have had a yeast infection that was knocked out by the Monistat and now what is left is a severe reaction to the Monistat. He also gave me Diflucan to try if the cream does not work, just in case it is an atypical yeast infection that would not show up under his microscope. He also told me to NEVER use Monistat again. Have any of you reacted to Monistat this way?I am now worried about the no bacteria and the no white cell thing. He didn't really seem too overly concerned about it, but it has me freaked out just the same. Do any of you know anything about this and what it may be? He seemed rather stumped. I will try the cream and I am SO hoping it works!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I can only respond to the Monistat reaction! I had the same reaction of burning the last time I used it. It burned so badly that I took my little bulb douche and rinsed all the cream out with cold water. That was a relief!!! I'll never use Monistat again. I think they make it extremely potent when they make the 1-day or 3-day.I went to the dr. shortly after using it too and she found nothing and said whatever had been there was gone!Don't worry, if something was really wrong he would have shown more concern.


----------

